# How do you feel when looking around



## simondjuk (Apr 17, 2013)

I know im pretty new to this forum and the main reason I joined was to look at some of the amazing photos you lot have been taking. I do have the intention of taking some of my own (so far one lot).

My question is, how do you feel when you are looking around these places, especially the larger ones or the severely dilapidated buildings

Excited, nervous, scared, happy etc?

Im asking as when I took some photos of some abandoned mine buildings, even though there were a few of us, I was actually quite nervous in case something jumped out.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 17, 2013)

I try to imagine what it looked like when it was complete, any where can scare you if you think about it to much !


----------



## cogito (Apr 17, 2013)

Depends on the location.

Some places I'm care free and doss about swinging from things or climbing stuff.

Other sites I'm constantly alert in case something emerges that threatens my ability to continue being alive. Like a train.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2013)

Like Cogito said, it depends on the location really. I find it also depends on the people your exploring with.

I'm constantly on my guard if I'm on my own, I need to watch the floors and roof alot more. I've taken the eye off the ball once and ended up having a wall caving in on me leading to an internal bleed on my arm. When I'm with somebody else, I'm alot more relaxed but at the same time watching what they are doing to try and make sure they are safe. 

Generally though, I feel quite proud that I've been able to see a place, explore it and document it. Sure it sounds cheesy but not many people get to see what's behind the big fences and locked doors.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2013)

> Excited, nervous, scared, happy etc?



On a really good explore all of the above an more


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 18, 2013)

hungry....


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2013)

With my hands mostly.


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 18, 2013)

it depends who you are with the first few i felt really on edge but you get used to it and relax after a while


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 18, 2013)

krela said:


> With my hands mostly.





As others have said, it depends on the location and who I'm with. 
Usually pretty excited, I try to imagine what the place was like before (in St John's, I spent a fair while trying to imagine what the staircase looked like back in the day. If anyone has any photos of how it used to look, I'd be interested to see them) but I do get nervous and scared too.


----------



## georgie (Apr 19, 2013)

i feel very aroused


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2013)

Excited! ..........


----------



## HughieD (Apr 23, 2013)

georgie said:


> i feel very aroused



LOL, me too mate :nah:


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel very very dirty. WTF am I doing dodging knackered floorboards, secca and needles when I could be down the Merryhill centre buying socks at Marks and spencers. Maybe drop in a costa for my caffeine fix or maybe Wetherspoons. 
Is it really all worth it. Guess I'm just a masochist.


----------

